# TORO PUC Hour Meter



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Purchased a new Power Max® 826 OAE (37799) and decided to get this hour meter to be used with the free MyToro app. Selling dealer did not stock (which I found surprising as I think they could sell one with every new Toro sale). Either way I found online at an authorized Toro dealer from Missouri and even saved a few bucks! https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORO-99981...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Sorry for the sideways pictures, not sure why this website turns them and doesn't allow rotation. If anyone knows the secret please fill me in. Thanks!


----------



## RichVT (Oct 11, 2018)

I have one of those. It took a while to get it to work but it finally did after I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Maybe they've got the bugs out by now.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just bought a Toro PUC amongst all the subpar reviews? For my Toro single stage snowblower

No instructions came with it, however looked in the Toro app and they they were. I installed it 

It installed successfully and paired to my phone quickly (at least it shows on the MyToro app on my iPhone) it shows the puc and the battery life. 

I can’t get it to work and it could be me doing something wrong or just the puc itself

Before operating the snowblower I open the mytoro app and click on my snowblower. I turn the snowblower on and operate it. After I shut the snowblower off, I go into the app and press “sync data” I then get the message “data successfully synced” it shows no uses.

Maybe I didn’t run the long enough? 

Setting the puc up, I simply ran the snowblower for about 4-5 minutes intervals to check if any data showed up

People talk about Bluetooth but I’ve never seen it on my Bluetooth. Is it Supposed too be connected via Bluetooth an I found that wrong?

I’ve also uninstalled and reinstalled the app, removed the PUC and reinstalled it to the app, I’ve moved it to different locations on the snowblower all with no luck. 

Frustrating.

Thanks


----------

